# Dining Suggestions Wyndham Bentley Brook...Jiminy Peak, Ma



## Linda74 (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably a shot in the dark, but taking the family up here next week....wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a good place to eat...does not have to be fancy.....any other info. suggestions will be appreciated as well.....


----------



## dwmantz (Sep 8, 2009)

There is practically nothing in the area.

We cook in for every meal.  Occasionally we've gone to John Harvards - over at Jiminy Peak Ski Area - good food and great beer!


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 8, 2009)

Any grocery stores in the area????  Haven't been there in years....my late husband always skied there.....guess we will do dinner at John Harvards and bring some food......Is John Harvard's walking distance?????


----------



## tonyg (Sep 8, 2009)

Nothing but a little on site store with next to nothing and a small market down the road in New York. Pittsfield has some supermarkets, but that is several miles south.


----------



## DaveHenry (Sep 8, 2009)

*We were at Bentley Brook two weeks ago*

Not much close by.
Fresco's is a small place with good pizza, about 20 minutes away in New York state.  If the weather is bad, you mayhave to wait, since there is limited indoor space.
Dakota's in Pittsfield is a good dinner place.  Make reservations; it's popular.


----------



## dwmantz (Sep 8, 2009)

We drive to Pittsfield after checking in to buy groceries for the week.

John Harvard's is right across the street, but it would still be quite a walk, especially back up hill on the way home.  I'd drive.


----------



## shoney (Sep 14, 2009)

We really like the old forge restaurant (pub, casual).  It is about 15 minutes from the timeshare.

Last year when we went to Christian's Tavern (I believe that is the name of the onsite restaurant) the menu and food was much better. They had some creative choices for the type of place that it is.

Powder Hounds is another restaurant at the entrance to Jiminy Peak.  That one has been  hit or miss....sometimes good and sometimes not.

There are tons of great restaurants.  You will need to drive to them.  Figure 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## sullco (Sep 14, 2009)

You can go north to Williamstown, the perfect little college town.  There are a few restaurants there.  The ride is lovely.

You can go over the hill to Pittsfield and then down to Lenox for another nice array of restaurants.

But if you really want variety, come West to the Albany/Troy region and you can find everything you ever imagined.  

I realize this entails a lot of driving, so instead just stock up on Bertulli's frozen Italian meals in a bag and some good wine and enjoy the view at Jiminy Peak.

Could do worse!


----------

